# Winestix



## zadvocate (Dec 23, 2016)

I fermented/MLF my cab. I then put it in a carboy with winestix. It has been in there for last 3 months. I was going to rack and remove the winestix. I read the Winestix website and they say to keep the stix in for a minimum of 2-3 months. I realize it is a matter of taste. My question is how long do you keep your oak stix in? Any issue with not racking after 3 months in order to let it oak longer? Or should i rack and just put the oak back in.
Thanks and Happy Holidays


----------



## Johnd (Dec 23, 2016)

zadvocate said:


> I fermented/MLF my cab. I then put it in a carboy with winestix. It has been in there for last 3 months. I was going to rack and remove the winestix. I read the Winestix website and they say to keep the stix in for a minimum of 2-3 months. I realize it is a matter of taste. My question is how long do you keep your oak stix in? Any issue with not racking after 3 months in order to let it oak longer? Or should i rack and just put the oak back in.
> Thanks and Happy Holidays



Before barrel aging, Winestix were my oak of choice. It seems that they are correct with the 2-3 month time frame for getting all of the oak out of them. Have left them in for longer with no measurable change in the level of oak. Personal preference when oaking wine in 6 gallon carboys always resulted in using 2 sticks to get the level of oakiness that was desired, and you can mix and match pretty effectively, ie: one M+French and one M+American is different than two of the same kind. 

If you have no sediment, then there is no need to rack, just add sulfite and a new stick if you want more oak.


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 23, 2016)

Agree with Johnd... All about personal taste preferences. At this stage, racking is all about aiding sediment removal and degassing. Do some research on oaking additives, powder, chips, cubes, spirals, stix, and you may discover just how long is necessary to extract max potential.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 23, 2016)

Taste, taste, taste. Oak is a personal preference, like adding spices to food. The amount of oak will depend on your personal preference or objectives. I still haven't forgiven myself for over oaking 30 gallons of beautiful Barbera fruit last year. Some like it, I'm not a fan.


----------



## Siwash (Jan 8, 2017)

we over oak in north america... french and italians oak a lot less.. my bro-in-law was just in france this fall.. the vintners often do not oak


----------



## Johnd (Jan 8, 2017)

Siwash said:


> we over oak in north america... french and italians oak a lot less.. my bro-in-law was just in france this fall.. the vintners often do not oak



Perhaps we "over oak" in the eyes of those who don't like the taste of oak in their wine. Perhaps the French and Italians "under oak". In the end, we make and purchase wines that suit our own personal taste, so the prevalence or absence of oak is a choice, and I don't think either is right or wrong......just my opinion.


----------

